# The BBS Catalog, from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning and BBS Wheels have combined forces to transform the way your A6/S6 looks… and performs. BBS’ motorsports pedigree has output a catalog of strong, lightweight (and damn good looking) wheels, available directly through AWE Tuning. 

BBS performance specialists await: here, 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected].


----------

